# Additional Cigar Reviews - Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill Review and the Perdomo ESV 1991 Regente Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill Review and the Perdomo ESV 1991 Regente Review*

An affordable cigar from Gurkha? Yes, it exists. It's called the Park Avenue Churchill, and it is up for review today on Puff.com. Closing ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill Review and the Perdomo ESV 1991 Regente Review


----------

